# كتاب Mass Transfer



## softchem (20 يناير 2007)

كناب مفيد لطلبة الهندسة الكيميائية على الرابط

http://rapidshare.com/files/12351728/mtpaa.rar.html


----------



## نور الامارات (21 يناير 2007)

مرحبا والله

مشكورين عالكتب بس ما اعرف كيف انزله ... هل هو كتاب
Fundamentals of Momentum(Heat and Mass Transfer" by Wilson, Wciks


----------



## softchem (25 يناير 2007)

*هذة صورة الكتاب*

ويمكن تحميلة ايضا من الرابط:


http://rapidshare.com/files/12457012/mass.transf.rar


----------



## نور الامارات (25 يناير 2007)

مشكوووور كثير يالطيب


----------



## hamody_82 (25 يناير 2007)

thank you very much 
thank you very much


----------



## CHE Amjad (23 مارس 2007)

كل الاحترام و التقدير


----------



## chemical82 (5 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يااخي


----------



## محمد اسكندراني (23 نوفمبر 2007)

مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## marouen16 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يااخي


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (23 نوفمبر 2007)

كل الاحترام و التقدير


----------



## matatta (23 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ سوفتكيم لك جزيل الشكر
فعلا نحن فخورون بك جدا 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد محمود مغاته (24 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا الاخ الكريم 
هل يمكن ان توضح للمهندسين كيفية استخدام موقع الرابيد 
وشكرا


----------



## ahmadd (27 نوفمبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (1 ديسمبر 2007)

الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## مونيكا (2 ديسمبر 2007)

thanks we really need this book


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (2 ديسمبر 2007)

مع جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## محمود بن حسين (27 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elfuego (5 فبراير 2008)

thank you for the book but i can't dowonland it please show me how to do it thank you


----------



## ياسين الوقودي (8 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخي ...و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء..و جعله في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## هارون المهندس (10 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم على الكتاب الرائع
واذا امكن كتاب هيت ترانسفير
ولك مني كل التحيه والتقدير
هارون


----------



## معتز الدرديرى (12 فبراير 2008)

ارجو المساعدة فى ايجاد ثوابت معادلة انتوين اوكيفية ايجاد هذه الثوابت اى(A,B,C)
وذلك للمركبات الآتية
Gases
Naphtha
Kerosene
Diesel
Long Residue
وهى منتجات خارجة من وحدة التقطير الجوى


----------



## عمار وليد (23 مارس 2008)

thanks for you our brother


----------



## moka.moka (11 مايو 2010)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## علي خل (25 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين يا اخي


----------

